# Need Help With Ubuntu.... I am a Linux NOOB :D



## acousticlemur (Jun 1, 2007)

hey i just did a dual boot on my second rig (dell dimension 2400, P4 2.6Ghz 512 DDR 333) to try to familiarize myself with Linux. and i ordered a 64 bit version of Ubuntu from their website to do a triple boot on my main rig (see specs <-------) is there a performance dif between the 2? i have never used Linux before so i know nothing about it, but so far i am liking it. also any tips for customizations and or tweaks would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 1, 2007)

Good luck getting 64-bit to work on a 32-bit processor . 

If it does work, however, you should notice a definite benefit. The reason is quite simple...every program you'll be installing has a 64-bit version.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 1, 2007)

It will work 64-bit on your main rig, but not on that P4.

Anyway, when I tried Ubuntu 64 in the past it wasn't noticeably quicker and it was harder to get things like flash working correctly. Stick to 32-bit for now.


----------



## Atech (Jun 1, 2007)

You can get most of the performance benefits by using apt-build instead of apt-get and adding -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -ftree-vectorize to your CFLAGS in /etc/make.conf on x86.


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 1, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Good luck getting 64-bit to work on a 32-bit processor .
> 
> If it does work, however, you should notice a definite benefit. The reason is quite simple...every program you'll be installing has a 64-bit version.



the 64bit version will be on my athlon 64 3000+ system. 





Atech said:


> You can get most of the performance benefits by using apt-build instead of apt-get and adding -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -ftree-vectorize to your CFLAGS in /etc/make.conf on x86.




and you are speaking a totally differant language there!  i know nothing about linux... and i am also having trouble installing a Belkin 54g wireless adapter on it too.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 1, 2007)

NO MATTER WHAT use the 32 bit version...  64 = buggy...  worse than Vista...  and thats sayin something.


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 1, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> NO MATTER WHAT use the 32 bit version...  64 = buggy...  worse than Vista...  and thats sayin something.



lol


----------



## Atech (Jun 1, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> the 64bit version will be on my athlon 64 3000+ system.
> and you are speaking a totally differant language there!  i know nothing about linux... and i am also having trouble installing a Belkin 54g wireless adapter on it too.


It just means compiling the software instead of downloading binaries 

See, normally you'd use apt-get, which uses apt (debian package manager) or use the GUI on top of it, whatever it's called. If you use apt-build it fetches the sources and compiles the software with your options. So if you add that stuff to your cflags in your "options" file (/etc/make.conf) you
*omit the frame pointer, which aids in debugging (not needed & saves a precious register)
*Adds SSE and SSE2 support
*Make floating point math use SSE instead of the x87 unit. Very big gains here
*Vectorize loops which GCC thinks can be vectorized safely into SIMD (SSE) code

And then you compile all your software with these options with apt-build. All of these are used on amd64 builds, aside from -ftree-vectorize, but that's safe with everything aside from zlib.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 1, 2007)

64-bit is only really recommended for people who've had some Linux experience/have patience/don't care about bugs.
It's not as buggy as PVTCaboose said, it's the programs that run on it that aren't fully optimised that will give you trouble.
Either way, stick to 32-bit, and about the apt-build commands, you can kind of ignore them for now, but they'll come in handy once you learn to use the command line.
Apt-get is a command that you will grow to love (I did, and it's a wonderful command) it's used to get applications from the internet, and works by searching for the programs by name
using apt-get install will download and install them.
Apt-build is similar, but it downloads the source code for the program then compiles it.
-msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -ftree-vectorize are used to tell the compiler what to optimise the program for.
Actually, I've got to start doing that at some point, as I usually get pre-compiled programs, cos I'm lazy.

If you still don;t understand, then you'll likely know about the add/remove programs tool in ubuntu. Not as many options, but is simple to use.

EDIT: took too long to respond and to write, lol, you answered before me.


----------



## Atech (Jun 1, 2007)

See here for a simple CFLAG guide


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 1, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> If you still don;t understand, then you'll likely know about the add/remove programs tool in ubuntu. Not as many options, but is simple to use.




just found that and i am going through it right now.  so far i am liking it (Ubuntu) although i have only played tetris  and got on line to post here. u googled my Belkin 54g USB and i found out that they dont have any Linux drivers  no big deal i guess i still have windows xp on here... but thanks for the comments and advise, i will be playing with it more in the next few days and hopefully by then i will understand some of the command stuff you were referring to.


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 1, 2007)

admin please rename thread to    Need Help With Ubuntu.... I am a Linux NOOB

i tried but all i could do was the title... thx


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 1, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> just found that and i am going through it right now.  so far i am liking it (Ubuntu) although i have only played tetris  and got on line to post here. u googled my Belkin 54g USB and i found out that they dont have any Linux drivers  no big deal i guess i still have windows xp on here... but thanks for the comments and advise, i will be playing with it more in the next few days and hopefully by then i will understand some of the command stuff you were referring to.



It's do-able, but you need to use Windows drivers. Don't ask me how exactly, as I've never needed to do this.
I've recommended this site loads, and it has alot of good stuff here:
easylinux.info

It's down at the moment, but when it comes back it, it'll be a good place for info.


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 2, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> It's do-able, but you need to use Windows drivers. Don't ask me how exactly, as I've never needed to do this.
> I've recommended this site loads, and it has alot of good stuff here:
> easylinux.info
> 
> It's down at the moment, but when it comes back it, it'll be a good place for info.



yeah i saved a forum page from some site i found on google that said how to make a windows driver work for my usb dongle. but i will do it in a while after i familiarize myself with it a bit. so far i am liking it, and it seems pretty straight forward.  alot of the stuff reminds me of vista (dont mean to offend anyone  ) thanks...


EDIT... one more thing, is there a issue with Flash & Linux?  tried to install it when i came to the TPU home page and it never finished so i quit. thanks for tollerating all my NOOBISH questions. i just wanted to broaden my computer knowledge.


----------



## Atech (Jun 2, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> EDIT... one more thing, is there a issue with Flash & Linux?  tried to install it when i came to the TPU home page and it never finished so i quit. thanks for tollerating all my NOOBISH questions. i just wanted to broaden my computer knowledge.


I think you can find Flash in a different repository. I haven't used Ubuntu for a while but in the package management GUI's options there's a tab for custom repositories, one of the repositories is for bad/proprietary software, so you need to add (tick) that and refresh the list of packages, then search for Flash.

Edit: You can't install extensions or plugins through Firefox on Ubuntu because Ubuntu locks Firefox down by default, so you need to do everything via either the package manager or through a command line by sudoing.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, you guys are hardcore about linux . 

I like the system where you stick a CD in, click "I agree to the EULA", and ten minutes later you can use the software you paid for . 

A quick guide to APT for you, acousticlemur. 

You've heard of command line, yes? If you haven't, Ubuntu is DEFINITELY the *nix distro for you. 

Anyways, assuming you know something about command line, *nix used to be "do-everything-from-command-line". To an extent, this is still true, but mainly for servers and advanced system tasks. In command line, if you type in....

Sudo (which means run-as-admin, you'll be prompted for your password) apt-get install (program name): install something. 

Sudo apt-get remove (program name): remove the program. 

Keep in mind that you can install most using the "add/remove programs" menu. 

I'll let Atech take over from here .


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 2, 2007)

We all start out as n00bs, there's no shame in it. Heck, I'm nowhere near being a master in anything. Takes time, computers aren't simple.
You might want to take a look at Ubuntu Studio btw, it's a derivative of Ubuntu, sort of, kind-of, almost official, but not quite.
I'm unsure as to Ubuntu 7.04 (haven't touched it much to be fair), but Ubuntu Studio has a new feature that automatically installs proprietary drivers for you. Helped me with the ATi drivers (cba to apt-get at times), but I dunno if it works for using Ndiswrapper, although certainly worked with my graphics card.
Also, Ubuntu Studo is loaded up with loads of the best open-source/free audio/video/graphical editors for Linux that you can find, so alot of the hard work is done for you really in terms of additional media software.

Flash, there are a few problems, but nothing that there isn't a guide for. Again, easylinux.info is your friend, if that fails, just go to the Adobe site, download Flash Player for Linux, then install it. Should be available in a .deb format, which means it'll be installed with the Debian Package Installer, making your life easier.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 2, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Wow, you guys are hardcore about linux .
> 
> I like the system where you stick a CD in, click "I agree to the EULA", and ten minutes later you can use the software you paid for .



I have some people you should meet. One did a full compile of Gentoo for his server system. I told him he was nuts. Took a ~26GB download and... can't remember how long it took, but it wasn't quick.
Another spent three weeks building his own Linux distro... then stopped for a while. He had to move partitions, and used the dd command (data duplicator, also known as data destroyer...) lost three weeks of work in less than a minute (he mixed up the command, and copied the data from the empty partition to the full partition... that's why its nicknamed data destroyer)

Yeah, I like easy to install software too, but I also like getting my hands dirty at times. Makes it more fun, more worthwhile I think. I still have a long way to go before I do a full compile though...


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 2, 2007)

one more question for the day (i think) how can i put windows xp on the top of the OS choice menu for the dual boot (cause this computer is in the dining room area for everyone to use) so that if it times out XP will load instead of Ubuntu?????


----------



## Atech (Jun 2, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> one more question for the day (i think) how can i put windows xp on the top of the OS choice menu for the dual boot (cause this computer is in the dining room area for everyone to use) so that if it times out XP will load instead of Ubuntu?????


#nano /boot/grub/grub.conf (or sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.conf)

default x

Where x is the number of entries down Windows XP is, starting with 0 (so entry one is 0, entry 2 is 1 etc)

Just don't mess this file up or you'll be typing manual boot commands on your next boot!


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 2, 2007)

Atech said:


> #nano /boot/grub/grub.conf



so i type that in the comand line?


----------



## Atech (Jun 2, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> so i type that in the comand line?


Yep, the hash symbol means as root. So either you'll go

su root
then type in your root password (don't forget to type exit after finishing)

Or you use sudo in front of the command. I think Ubuntu encourages sudo use.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 2, 2007)

sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
That would probably be better with Ubuntu.

sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.conf
That's if you want to use a full graphical (like notepad) text editor. I prefer it, personally.
IIRC, if you haven't updated Ubuntu yet, you'll have 5 total entries in the boot menu. 2 for Ubuntu (main, and recovery), 1 for memtest86, 1 for the useless "Other OS listed here:" and then, last is Windows XP entry, so it should need to be Default 4. Double check though.


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 2, 2007)

Atech said:


> Yep, the hash symbol means as root. So either you'll go
> 
> su root
> then type in your root password (don't forget to type exit after finishing)
> ...





this is what i have and i cant figure out anythign else so i think i will try the GUI one mentioned above.. hold on...there was supposed to be a pic uploaded.....


EDIT: here is the screen shot, i cant figure out how to view the data and or edit it


----------



## Atech (Jun 2, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> EDIT: here is the screen shot, i cant figure out how to view the data and or edit it



Type in

ls /boot
and
ls /boot/grub

And post the results here please.

Edit: and add -l
so
ls /boot/grub -l

Just to show permissions. Are you sure you're adding sudo in front of the command?


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 2, 2007)

it's supposed to be /boot/grub/menu.lst or /menu.conf
I think it's the former


----------



## Atech (Jun 2, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> it's supposed to be /boot/grub/menu.lst or /menu.conf
> I think it's the former


Ah, darn. It's grub.conf on Gentoo, and menu.lst (I've just noticed) is a symbolic link to grub.conf

So ignore what I said earlier, and instead type:
sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 2, 2007)

Tis funny, I should have noticed it when I posted earlier. I was changing mine this morning...


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 2, 2007)

Atech said:


> Ah, darn. It's grub.conf on Gentoo, and menu.lst (I've just noticed) is a symbolic link to grub.conf
> 
> So ignore what I said earlier, and instead type:
> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst




after a whole lot of text, that i think is instruction for password and colors and stuff this is at the end. is this what i need to edit?


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 2, 2007)

Atech said:


> Type in
> 
> ls /boot
> and
> ...



yup i was using sudo and here are the results you wanted

josh@josh-desktop:~$ ls /boot/grub -l
total 200
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    197 2007-06-01 13:07 default
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     15 2007-06-01 13:07 device.map
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7508 2007-06-01 13:07 e2fs_stage1_5
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7332 2007-06-01 13:07 fat_stage1_5
-rw------- 1 root root      9 2007-06-01 20:08 grub.conf.save
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     16 2007-06-01 13:07 installed-version
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8128 2007-06-01 13:07 jfs_stage1_5
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4597 2007-06-01 17:45 menu.lst
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4597 2007-06-01 17:45 menu.lst~
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6804 2007-06-01 13:07 minix_stage1_5
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9076 2007-06-01 13:07 reiserfs_stage1_5
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 2007-06-01 13:07 stage1
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 105652 2007-06-01 13:07 stage2
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8764 2007-06-01 13:07 xfs_stage1_5
josh@josh-desktop:~$


----------



## Atech (Jun 2, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> after a whole lot of text, that i think is instruction for password and colors and stuff this is at the end. is this what i need to edit?


Yep. Count the number of entries, and put

# of entries-1

after default, so if there's 7 entries, and Windows XP is the last one, change it to
default 6.

Just fyi, arrays start with 0, so that's why it's # of entries - 1 

Edit:
Example:

```
default 3
timeout 30

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.22-rc3)
root (hd0,0)
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.22-rc3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=25600 real_root=/dev/sda3 doscsi
initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.22-rc3

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.21-gentoo-r2)
root (hd0,0)
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.21-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=25600 real_root=/dev/sda3 doscsi
initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.21-gentoo-r2

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.21-gentoo-r1)
root (hd0,0)
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.21-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=25600 real_root=/dev/sda3 doscsi
initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.21-gentoo-r1

title=Memtest86Plus
root (hd0,0)
kernel /boot/memtest86plus/memtest.bin
```
In this config to boot memtest by default.


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 2, 2007)

so far this is what i am changing



(was ture figured that since it is a computer that many people will be on less options is better so no one screws shit up  )

## should update-grub create alternative automagic boot options
## e.g. alternative=true
##      alternative=false
# alternative=false

## should update-grub lock alternative automagic boot options
## e.g. lockalternative=true
##      lockalternative=false
# lockalternative=true



and should i change this one??

## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system
## can be true or false
# updatedefaultentry=false


----------



## Atech (Jun 2, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> so far this is what i am changing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never changed that value. I just write my config when I install my system and if I compile a kernel manually.

As far as I'm aware though, that just means that it'll change the default to your last selection (but I'm not sure). All you need to do is add

default (number here) at the top. That's all.

If it doesn't count down when you're in the grub menu, then you need to add
timeout (time here in seconds)

Edit:
In configuration files, anything after a hash symbol is treated as a comment (until a new line). It's not read by the programme using it. (So you can add stuff after a hash symbol if you want to add something as a reminder, etc)


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 2, 2007)

## default num
# Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
# the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
# 
# You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
# is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
# WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not change this entry to 'saved' or your
# array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
default         7 

is this it? since there are 7 choices and windows is the last one? if that is all i needed to do then i feel dumb!! i was making it way harder than it should have been!!!!! ME = NOOOOOB


----------



## Atech (Jun 2, 2007)

If there's 7 choices and Windows is the last one, then it should be
default 6.

Remember, number one is zero


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 2, 2007)

Atech said:


> If there's 7 choices and Windows is the last one, then it should be
> default 6.
> 
> Remember, number one is zero



thanks, thanks, and thanks... i just didnt want to mess anything up and have to rewrite the whole shit!!!


rebooting now.............wish me luck  

Edit:  worked like a charm!!! much thanks!!!


----------



## Atech (Jun 2, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> thanks, thanks, and thanks... i just didnt want to mess anything up and have to rewrite the whole shit!!!
> 
> 
> rebooting now.............wish me luck
> ...


No problem


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 2, 2007)

im sure i will have more questions eventually, but i am just getting everything set up for now and i will mess with it later!!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow... it's like a totally different language. Ubuntu worked 'out of the box' with my Belkin 54G card, but I guess yours might be USB?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah, USB cards don't work so good . 

That's another reason I think Ubuntu is a bit lacking. Wifi support either works or doesn't. 

Take my Gigabyte WPKG wireless card. Ubuntu supposedly has drivers pre-installed, but it can't connect to any networks. Reboot to Windows, and I get a four out of five bar connection. 

On my dad's laptop, however, it picked up the network like a charm. 

Just saying...wifi is on/off.


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 2, 2007)

that sucks!!


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 2, 2007)

being that i have a dual boot with XP and Ubuntu, is there a way that i can creat a folder in XP that can be accessed with Ubuntu? cause i cant get my belkin usb 54g to work with Ubuntu. so i want to download shit with xpa dn use it to try to get my USB dongle to work with ubuntu.


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 2, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Yeah, USB cards don't work so good .
> 
> That's another reason I think Ubuntu is a bit lacking. Wifi support either works or doesn't.
> 
> ...



the onboard network adapter works fine in ubuntu, but the computer is on the other end of the house from the router so i have to use wireless.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 2, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> being that i have a dual boot with XP and Ubuntu, is there a way that i can creat a folder in XP that can be accessed with Ubuntu? cause i cant get my belkin usb 54g to work with Ubuntu. so i want to download shit with xpa dn use it to try to get my USB dongle to work with ubuntu.



Not sure how good Ubuntu is with NTFS... it can definitely read FAT32 - I share my FAT32 partition between Linux and windows, but I can't remember how I set it up. Just looked about in the options I think, not sure if you can share a folder easily though. Perhaps burn it to a CR-RW?


----------



## Atech (Jun 2, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> being that i have a dual boot with XP and Ubuntu, is there a way that i can creat a folder in XP that can be accessed with Ubuntu? cause i cant get my belkin usb 54g to work with Ubuntu. so i want to download shit with xpa dn use it to try to get my USB dongle to work with ubuntu.


If it's the same computer, then ...

Make a mount point:
sudo mkdir /mnt/win

Add this to /etc/fstab:
/etc/sda[partition number]  /mnt/win  ntfs defaults,user,noatime,noexec,ro,noauto  0 0

Then when you want to fetch files from your Windows partition, mount it with
/mnt/win

If you want to write files to your Windows partition, then remove ro. Might be a bit risky though.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 2, 2007)

Wait, hold the show, I got my Kubuntu 7 to read and write to my NTFS partition. Without even corrupting it . 

Mmkay, first, install automatix through APT. Then, run it, and download all the fun stuff you want. Assuming you own a legal copy of Windows, you can even get DVD codecs (otherwise, you're breaking some laws ).

There's something there about reading/writing to NTFS, go search, I'm lazy .


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 2, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Wait, hold the show, I got my Kubuntu 7 to read and write to my NTFS partition. Without even corrupting it .



I haven't had Linux for about a year (only put Ubuntu back on yesterday) - being able to write to NTFS was only just coming in to distros then, I wasn't sure if Ubuntu/Kubuntu had got that far yet. Obviously they have, which makes life a little easier.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 2, 2007)

Told ya  






(the reason that it's in the "uninstall" folder is because I installed it already, and it DOES work).


----------



## markitect (Jun 7, 2007)

Go to http://fs-driver.org they have a driver that lets you use your Linux partition from windows


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 15, 2007)

ok, so i have figured out a little bit of stuff on here, but not much.  i ran into some problems trying to delete the linux partition and Grub was still loaded for the boot, but i fixed that and installed a 40GB WD hard drive to use with Ubuntu. anyway i have reinstalled it and all is well.  but after doing some updates i cant install anything without having errors.  and now i get the same error when trying to do more updates. it says i must manually run  'dpkg --configure -a' so i type in "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and it trys to install flash. and NEVER finishes, i have let it go over night and still nothing. i have tried the flash website and still the same effect.  no matter what i try to install : games, programs, or updates i get the same message. any ideas?

here is a screenie








my version is 6.10 if that helps. i have tried to upgrade and it made it so that i couldnt even boot so that is why i moved to a dif disk and reinstalled. thanks guys!!


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 17, 2007)

sorry i hadnt seen this earlier, I would suggest running :
sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree (may need to be typed in with a version number, dunno) to install the package, see if that helps, then if it installs, run the command it recommended if prompted to do so again.


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 17, 2007)

this is what i get when running the command you told me

josh@dimension:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
Password:
E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. 
josh@dimension:~$ 


so i still get the same error message as before


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 17, 2007)

also i just downloaded ver 7.4 from the ubuntu website, do you think i should just delete everything and install the new one and see if the problem is resolved with the newer release? or does this sound like it is a problem with my current config and not the release??!!


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 17, 2007)

sorry for triple posting but this is also a "BUMP"  i booted into xp and downloaded the linux flash player to my usb flash disk and installed it on ubuntu, so now i have the firefox flash working but in order to use add/remove programs to install stuff i still get the same error and when i type in the command i get the same thing...

josh@dimension:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
Password:
Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.68~ubuntu3) ...
Downloading... 

and it just sits there for hours and does nothing... any ideas?


----------



## DIBL (Jun 18, 2007)

No offense to any of the excellent gurus on this site, but there are about a zillion more "helpers" available on the Ubuntu Forum here: http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php

and/or the Kubuntu Forum here: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php



p.s. set up the Medibuntu repository, and install your flash player as a regular package, rather than doing it the way you tried.



p.p.s  unless you're running the 64-bit OS, in which case you need to check under the "64-bit" topic on Ubuntu forum for the special nspluginwrapper script installer, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425672


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 18, 2007)

DIBL has a point, the Ubuntu Forums could help you further, BUT, if you want, you could just install the latest Ubuntu release, it's more stable, has bug fixes, nice new packages (a new GNOME, which is basically the only reason they bring out Ubuntu every six months anyway...), and is easy to install. It'll migrate system settings over to the new install too, so settings won't be changed too significantly


----------



## DIBL (Jun 18, 2007)

The current release "Feisty Fawn" aka 7.04 works fine for me (both Ubuntu and Kubuntu).  The next release "Gutsy Gibbon" aka 7.10 is available for testing, but probably still has a few bugs at this point.  If you are kinda new to Linux, I recommend you make a quick study here before you get too far along -- particular check the "planning partitions" part, where a separate /home partition for your data and desktop settings is highly recommended: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php

It would also be an excellent idea to make a "Live CD" from the ISO image, and play with that on your hardware, to check out your sound and video and USB stuff, just in case your configuration is going to present "issues" after installation.


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks guys, i will check out the ubuntu forum and i am going to try the Fiesty Fawn release as soon as i can come up with a cd!!?? i lost a whole stack of them somewhere!!??


----------



## markitect (Jun 20, 2007)

Not sure if you found some help yet, but heres my suggestion

run sudo apt-get remove flashplayerwhatever
then sudo apt-get clean
then sudo apt-get check

then try installing again.


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 21, 2007)

i burned the ISO from ubuntu 7.04 to a cd and it wont boot to it. is there a way i can install it from inside linux? i have gone through the cd a little while in ubuntu to see if i could find a way to install it, but no luck.  and i tried booting to my older ver 6.10 and then changing the cd to the new one and then clicking on install and nothing. any ideas?


----------



## markitect (Jun 21, 2007)

Go into your bios an make sure its set to boot of cd-rom first.


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 21, 2007)

markitect said:


> Go into your bios an make sure its set to boot of cd-rom first.



it is but i think that there is a problem with the iso i downloaded from ubuntu for the new release. or it burned wrong.  it auto loads from with in windows and i can install clamwin and firefox and stuff from it so i know that the cd works but i think it is missing the boot to options or something. cause i tried booting to the older ubuntu cd and then changing to the new one to install it as well but that didnt work. so maybe i will just download fiesty fawn again and try it all over again.


----------



## DIBL (Jun 25, 2007)

Sometimes it helps to burn the ISO at a slow speed, like 4x, on your CD burner.  They're picky ...


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 27, 2007)

nah it was just a messed up downlaod for some reason. i redownloaded it today as a torrent and it works fine.  i just need to get my vid crd RMA to hurry up now.  cause with both ubuntu and vista ultimate i get a continous loop of turn on computer, select OS, OS loads, and then instant standby..... and if i power on again it goes right back into standby before i can even click on anything. stupid old backup vid card


----------

